# Tastkopf für Zählerablesung



## PeterEF (1 Juli 2004)

Hallo,

kennt jemand eine Bezugsquelle für nachträglich auf E- oder Gaszähler zu installierende optische Tastköpfe? Diese erfassen die Markierung auf der Scheibe (Ferraris-Zähler) bzw. das Aufleuchten einer LED, somit können Zähler ohne S0-Schnittstelle mit SPS o.ä. erfaßt werden.

Peter


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juli 2004)

hi, 
versuchs doch mal mit optischen sensoren bei ifm
www.ifm-electonic.com


----------



## PeterEF (12 Juli 2004)

Danke für den Tip, aber das trifft es nicht ganz. Maximal sogenannte Reflexkoppler dürften in Betracht kommen, aber deren Bauform ist in der Regel denkbar schlecht geeignet, auf Glasplatten geklebt zu werden, abgesehen davon, ob sie mit der Glasscheibe klar kommen.

Peter


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2004)

und wie wäre es mit inkrementalgeber?der zählt doch auch impulse man müsste halt nur einen finden der nicht unbedingt auf licht reagiert sondern zwischen hell dunkel (drehscheibe des zählers)


----------



## Zottel (13 Juli 2004)

[url]http://www.willowelec.u-net.com/product2.htm
[/url][/url]


----------



## jogi (13 Juli 2004)

Hi Peter,

wie wäre es da mit :

http://www.nzr.de/datenblatt/db-hv.pdf

oder sieh gleich mal hier rein:

http://www.eib-userclub.de/forum/showthread.php3?s=&threadid=950&highlight=durchflussmessung

Da ist das Thema schon mal intensiv durchgekaut worden :wink:

Gruß Jörg


----------



## PeterEF (15 Juli 2004)

Dankeschön für die Hinweise, das hilft mir erstmal weiter.

Peter


----------



## andi83 (13 November 2004)

ELV bietet eine Zähler-Fernablesung an, kannst dir ja mal ansehen wie die das gelöst haben. Da wird auch was auf die Scheibe geklebt.


----------

